# Winter Windsurfing



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

In the frozen tundra where some of us reside, this may be a viable alternative method of transportation, providing you are able to learn to do so (most people should be able to) and depending on your terrain. Where I live it would be quite useful for crossing the lakes at high speed and cross the vast plain areas/fields in winter.

I love winter windsurfing.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

It can be done with street rigs and skateboards rigged up. You can pick up nice speeds with these rigs and is easy to learn.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My buddy did that and ended up with a broken leg, two broken arms and shatter'd ribs .. fun, yes, safe, maybe with enough hockey-gear strapped to your fragile body.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> My buddy did that and ended up with a broken leg, two broken arms and shatter'd ribs .. fun, yes, safe, maybe with enough hockey-gear strapped to your fragile body.


Ive done windsurfing, skateboarding, snowboarding, etc among a number of extreme sports. Ive taken some spills but Ive never broken anything. Scrapes and bruises are paying your dues. Breaking bones is making serious mistakes one way or another. Safe would depend on your athletic ability and common sense.

People die riding bicycles everyday, it doesnt necessarily mean it is dangerous.

One could also use the basic premise of these methods and design a safer model, perhaps a sit down version with a roll cage of sorts. Evolving and adapting ideas is a key part of life and the survival thereof.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ice boats?










sand sailer?










http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/popu...for-Boys-to-Do/How-To-Build-An-Ice-Yacht.html


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Up on Sandusky Bay in my neck of the woods we have contraptions similar to those with ice skates in place of the wheels. We call them ice boats. The DN Class is the most popular. (Detroit News) They can go over 30mph and some can carry 3 people. It's a new winter hobby for me if I ever find any more time.


----------

